# white screen off?



## wbt (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if I am turning my Kindle 3 off completely. Should the screen be white when it is off (I hold the switch to the right for 7 seconds) or should it be black? It seems to flicker between black and white when I let go of the switch.    Thanks Bill


----------



## ElementR (Jan 11, 2011)

yes when the Kindle is completely off the screen will be "white"


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It should be white, but there is no reason to turn the Kindle off unless you won't be using it for *several* days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with pidgeon. . . . .just hold the switch for a second or two and a sleep picture will show.  That's as good as off. . . .even, I've found, if it might be a week or so until I use it again.  Not that it happens very often that I'm not using it daily.


----------

